# My Radiated Tortoise photos



## dzi921 (Jan 27, 2008)

I just bought my Radiated Tortoise today


----------



## dzi921 (Jan 27, 2008)

Measurements





















Gender: Female


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice Radiated  Though I think you'll find in the coming years that you have a male Radiated 

Danny


----------



## dzi921 (Jan 27, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> Very nice Radiated  Though I think you'll find in the coming years that you have a male Radiated
> 
> Danny



Haha.. Very true. So that is why I'm thinking to find a unisex name


----------



## cvalda (Jan 27, 2008)

What a good looking tortoise!!!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Very Beautiful and so round. I love the patterns on their shells it looks like they have exploded with a bunch of little "Starbursts". Congratulations on your new Tort. And Welcome to the forum. I see you are still looking for a unisex name. My vote is Star or Starburst


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow what a beautiful tort! There are not many others that can compare to that pretty shell!


----------



## dzi921 (Jan 27, 2008)

Finally decided it's name

Name: SAM

So if it's a
boy = SAMuel
girl = SAMmy


----------



## dzi921 (Jan 28, 2008)

Finally Sam is eating  But still not moving  I have to put the food in front of it. Lazy little tortoise...


























Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMlQiqW1TUE


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a BEAUTIFUL tort!![/align]


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 28, 2008)

What a gorgeous Radiated, congrats.


----------



## newbie (Feb 4, 2008)

nice radiated!! so, how is she now? is she already eat a lot?


----------



## dzi921 (Feb 4, 2008)

newbie said:


> nice radiated!! so, how is she now? is she already eat a lot?



She is doing fine now. Eating everyday but still very shy. Hardly want to move when there is people around. So in order to see her move, we have to stand very far


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 4, 2008)

The little Sulcata I am fostering (for Dee) was shy I put her in the computer room and talk to her daily. Usually with my back to her. I can hear her move but when I looked she would stop. Its been almost 2 months now and she will move when I watch her and sit by her enclosure. Progress is often slow, but its still progress.


----------



## dzi921 (Feb 4, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> The little Sulcata I am fostering (for Dee) was shy I put her in the computer room and talk to her daily. Usually with my back to her. I can hear her move but when I looked she would stop. Its been almost 2 months now and she will move when I watch her and sit by her enclosure. Progress is often slow, but its still progress.



I think mine needs quite some time more from the look at it's progress. It won't move even when it is soaking or when I put it under the sun

The only time it will move when I'm around is feeding time. I have tried holding french beans and it came to me and it ate the whole bean  After eating, it will stop moving again


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, that's a beautiful tort!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 5, 2008)

I went to see a friend of mine about a year ago who has bred Radiata for a few years [ looks like you have his "blood-line ].. you may have heard of him - Bill Zovickian. He had three 3 year olds that I took pics of shortly after I got there. When we went down to their 'room' before I left about 3 hours later they hadn't moved. I asked Bill when they become active and he said when they get to be about.... well let's just say it's going to be awhile - don't expect any real personality for a "few" years.

They sure are purty!!!

Terry


----------



## Cam (Feb 5, 2008)

He is like a little piece of art!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2008)

dzi921 said:


> Finally Sam is eating  But still not moving  I have to put the food in front of it. Lazy little tortoise...



I hope the container you show in the photo is NOT where the tortoise lives!! The need room to walk around. Also you need a large enough container so that you can have one end of it be warmer than the other end. What kind of substrate is that ? You shouldn't use pine. Sam also needs a hiding place. He's still a baby and babies realize that they are prey, so they hide a lot. 

I've never seen a radiated tortoise in "real life" and your pictures of Sam are just beautiful! I never realized what a high dome they had. I'll bet they're something to see walking around outside!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

dzi921, I think I forgot to tell you what a beautiful little tort it is.


----------



## tortania (Feb 6, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous tort! I love those star burst patterns on the carapace!!


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Feb 6, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful tort! May I ask where you purchased him from?

Misty
5 Sulcata's
3 Leopard's
3 Indian Star's


----------



## dzi921 (Feb 8, 2008)

AWAaviatrix said:


> Absolutely beautiful tort! May I ask where you purchased him from?
> 
> Misty
> 5 Sulcata's
> ...



I purchased it at Malaysia

But without any certificates


----------



## TestudoGeek (Feb 9, 2008)

she\he's just perfect.


----------



## T-P (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful torotise!
wonder why theyre called Radiated? anyone??

Reminds me of my daisy, he dare not move when people are close to him but when far he moves.


----------



## dzi921 (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## dzi921 (Feb 13, 2008)

Housing


----------



## dzi921 (Feb 13, 2008)

Accessories


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 14, 2008)

You've done a lot of work and shopping for your tortoise, and its obvious that you have the tortoise's welfare at heart, so I feel bad "picking" on you, but...

The habitat you've set up isn't nearly big enough. The baby needs a hiding place so it can feel secure. The chips you are using for substrate are too dry and too large.

A tortoise needs lots of exercise to help it grow and not pyramid.

All baby tortoises (even my aldabrans who, at 6 years old are about 50lbs) think of themselves as prey and like to stay hidden most of the time. If it can't hide it will be very stressful for it. 

The print on the bag was too small to read, but you shouldn't use pine. Lots of folks here use aspen or coconut husk, or coconut fiber, etc. If you use a substrate that has to stay dry, then you can provide the required moisture by placing a damp sponge on the hiding place.

I know I sound critical, but you're here to learn, right? And how can we learn if we're always patted on the back and told, "Good work!"

Yvonne


----------



## dzi921 (Feb 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You've done a lot of work and shopping for your tortoise, and its obvious that you have the tortoise's welfare at heart, so I feel bad "picking" on you, but...
> 
> The habitat you've set up isn't nearly big enough. The baby needs a hiding place so it can feel secure. The chips you are using for substrate are too dry and too large.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your feedback

Regarding the bedding, it states The natural beechwood bedding granulate with no additives. Hygiene, Dry, Dust-Free. Is it ok? I have bought 5 big packets.

For the enclosure, it is meant to be kept in the living room. I usually leave Sam in the garden during the day. And bring it in the evening


----------



## dzi921 (Feb 20, 2008)

Some new videos

*Sam (Feeding Time)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v0cyC-ZFK0

*Sam (Walking Time)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIkCD8aSOAU

*Sam (Stroked on the head)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcK5bo-WKhE


----------

